# A rather delicate subject



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh dear me, Khaos is getting to be a tad headstrong of late. That doesn't bother me, I hear they get that way around 5-7 months when puberty hits. Now for the delicate part...ummmm...his penis is starting to pop out its special place when we train and practice commands or play.

Am I correct in assuming this is part of puberty too? :ahhhhh:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My Emilio does this any time he is excited for any reason. If I baby talk to him at all, or he is playing with a toy, or another dog. He seems confused by it. Emilio will be 7 years old and he still does it so it is not something he grew out of. BTW, he was neutered as a pup so not sexual in any way.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, that is delicate! It can be a sign of over-arousal (again, not sexual, just the same as when a dog get's super excited and bit mouthy, or maybe starts trembling or whining). I figure it can also just be an anatomical thing, with some boys it probably can't be helped! (Not all to different from another species we know...ahem..) Although, even as an arousal behavior, he's not entirely choosing to play peek-a-boo, just so worked up that it happens. I'd suggest using it as your cue to end the play or training session for the next week or so, and see if it reduces in frequency. Of course, don't make it punishing for him, but just sit down and hand him some treats while giving him some nice relaxing pets, sort of guide him into a settle. If he won't relax with you (I know he's a baby still!), then just let him alone for a few minutes. 

Khaos may just be a growth period at the moment during which everything doesn't quite "fit", and then it'll be a passing phase. But if it is something that you can control and I don't see any risk in having shorter and calmer interactions for a little bit. You can always work with him more often, and just take breaks as needed. I know some dogs for whom it's a frequent problem and sometimes the tip gets dry and doesn't easily slide back in or requires owner assistance. Better to nip it in the bud! Oh, sorry boys for the word choice!! :ahhhhh:

Please let us know how this turns out! I admit, it's one of the reasons I prefer to have females, there's less "hanging out". However, the other day Lumi was stretched out on her back and Amala came along and sniffed her tummy, and then started nibbling her nipple like she thought it was a tidbit she could just carry away! Lumi didn't even care!! Haha I had to ask Amala to stop because I thought she was going to stretch out Lumi's nipple. Hahaha I guess both genders come with their "delicate subjects".


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmmm, we say Jack's "lipstick is out". It happens every so often, doesn't have anything to do with sexual stimulation, it just pops out!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I've seen dogs & horses "let it all hang out" when relaxed too 

I can see how it might also happen due to excitement although Racer nor my male shepherd have that reaction. I like the suggestion of trying to let him calm down a bit

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, Pushkin's lipstick puts in an appearance every now and then - he's neutered BTW - generally when he's very relaxed and in the sitting position. He doesn't seem to notice! Getting him to move generally pops it back into it's holder...!

Khaos does sound as if it is more over-excitement though, so yes maybe calming would help.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Blue's just ten weeks old, and we've already seen his "lipstick" pop out briefly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peeves is five and intact and we see the lipstick quite frequently but it is rarely in full attention mode if you catch my meaning. I have long since given up thinking it means much of anything. It is part of who he is to have all his goods hanging out.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Peeves is five and intact and we see the lipstick quite frequently but it is rarely in full attention mode if you catch my meaning. I have long since given up thinking it means much of anything. It is part of who he is to have all his goods hanging out.


Yes definitely a difference between peeking out & full attention, as you say lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is 3 and neutered and the only time I've noticed his lipstick peeking out is when we are riding on the 4-wheeler. He loves his side-by-side!!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

*LOL I love the "Lipstick" refererence*

I found some adorable pics of dogs with lipstick.

Yeah, everything I read said "aroused" "excited" "relaxed" and a dozen other reasons. I think it's a boy dog thing in general.

One article said the owner should wash his penis now and then. I've never heard of anything like that.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

he he heeeee


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

GeriDe said:


> I found some adorable pics of dogs with lipstick.
> 
> Yeah, everything I read said "aroused" "excited" "relaxed" and a dozen other reasons. I think it's a boy dog thing in general.
> 
> One article said the owner should wash his penis now and then. I've never heard of anything like that.


Racer washes it himself all the time lol. He's funny when I clip that area. I swear he tries to hide the whole thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my, I just try to stay away from the whole thing. Peeves seems to take care of the washing up on his own too, just like Racer.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I've had Apollo since he was 11 or 12 months old, he is 2 years old now, his thing has only popped out maybe 5 times in almost an entire year. and when it did it was when sitting down when he is panting / tired from running or playing... And if he stands it goes back in. No biggie. He was already neutered when I rescued him. 
So it's very rare. And he doesn't "mess with it" either.. Hehe (I've had male schnauzers before (not neutered) and never noticed it being a constant thing either)

My husband's best friend has a lab/chow mix that really really messes with it though! Like to the point of snorting!! And they said "well, he does it cause he can! " they laugh and let him do his thing... I would definitely redirect the dog's attention with a treat or distract him with something for him to get up and walk a few steps, especially if there are guests!! It was the weirdest thing LOL never seen any dogs do that before lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

